# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Het drinken van cola is slecht voor je zaad productie

## John_Swain

dankzij myth buster kwam ik erachter dat als je te veel cola drinkt
dat slecht is voor je sperma cellen..
iets wat weinig mensen weten denk ik..
ik ben het dus gaan opzoeken en kwam wat sites tegen die er meer over vertelde..
maar is dit ook echt zo?
En zo ja...
is dit een tijdelijk iets?
ik bedoel als je zou stoppen met het drinken van cola, zal dat dan weer je zaad productie verbeteren?

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige kan ik zeggen dat als je stopt met cola drinken de zaadproductie weer toeneemt. Maar cola is niet de enigste factor die de zaadproductie negatief beïnvloedt, eigenlijk te veel om op te noemen op deze site. Dan zou je een consult bij mij kunnen overwegen. Vele factoren kun je ook niet veranderen omdat die een verslavend gedrag in zich hebben.

----------

